# Primitive Weapon!



## crackerdave (Jan 14, 2011)

David used one to knock Goliath out,then he cut his head off with a sword.

It'll sling a golfball-sized rock plumb over th' treetops.Accuracy? Well........depends on how much you practice,an' how hongry you are!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 14, 2011)

Cool! Those slings are fun to fool with, and it's amazing how fast and hard you can sling a rock. Ever try a staff sling?


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 14, 2011)

Never heard of one,Hillbilly.

I'm thinkin' about headin' out to West Point Lake and slingin' a few.Not many windows or innocent bystanders out there,an' I may even win a bet. Not many folks kin thow a rock across that lake!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 14, 2011)

A friend of mine makes them. It's like a sling on the end of a stick-gives you even more distance and a little more accuracy.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 14, 2011)

I could sure stand some improvement in th' accuracy department!


----------



## thomas the redneck (Jan 14, 2011)

dont know about that dave my uncle made me one years ago and after a dozen or so shots he was hitting a basket ball size spot on a dirt bank about 200 feet away but he did use one alot as a kid
and i am sure david did to killing time while watchin the sheep


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jan 14, 2011)

*Primitive Weapon*



NCHillbilly said:


> Ever try a staff sling?


 
Hillbilly:  If you were a GA country boy, you would call it a "flip".


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 16, 2011)

I know a "flip" and a "slingshot" are the same,but I'm not sure what a "staff sling" is.I'll google it and see what I find.

Good to hear from you,Mr.Vernon!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 16, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> I know a "flip" and a "slingshot" are the same,but I'm not sure what a "staff sling" is.I'll google it and see what I find.
> 
> Good to hear from you,Mr.Vernon!



Two different weapons.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 17, 2011)

The internet never ceases to amaze me: There are quite a few websites/forums for rock-chunkers, and this one has info and pictures of sling _sticks._
www.slinging.org


----------



## Jamey J (Mar 6, 2011)

Boy i bet that thing would put a hurt'n on ya.


----------



## Redbow (Mar 6, 2011)

Saw a show on TV about a bunch of guys who hunt Rats just about every night in Bombay, India. The weapons they were armed with were slings and they were deadly accurate with them. Never seen Rats as big as the ones they were killing. Those guys eat them...


----------



## arkie1 (Mar 6, 2011)

i saw that same show they were good with those slings.


----------



## Slingblade (Mar 6, 2011)

If squirrels are tree rats around here, then the rats over in India must be ground squirrels.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll just say: I hope my next meal never depends on my rock-chunkin' skills!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Mar 14, 2011)

never mastered the one you sent me dave,but the boys in sunday school class enjoyed the history lessen.thanks again.


----------



## guesswho74 (Mar 15, 2011)

we used sling shot but have never tried the sling, looking forward to the lesson.  Have you ever hit yourself?


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 23, 2011)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> never mastered the one you sent me dave,but the boys in sunday school class enjoyed the history lessen.thanks again.


You're very welcome!


guesswho74 said:


> we used sling shot but have never tried the sling, looking forward to the lesson.  Have you ever hit yourself?


Not yet! 

My slings are very basic - you should see some of the ones on www.slinging.org ! They're works of art.


----------



## Chris Whitaker (Mar 26, 2011)

splivet gun? a sock with a hole in it to sling crap from!


----------

